

Product management hacks for when you’re strapped for resources - lfittl
https://medium.com/building-with-the-builders/638668b88c6c

======
tosh
Thanks for sharing, I would also love to learn more about how others on HN
work around not having enough ressources. Any hacks/insights to share? :)

E.g. I remember seeing a talk by Gagan of Udemy on how they used a marketplace
(was it mechanical turk?) to scale bizdev dealflow (identify, contact & close
people who are good fits for providing courses).

